# why do homeowners keep buying lowboy toilets



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I see no good reason for lowboy toilets. The back of the toilet has no back support. The flush isnt nearly as good as a two piece toilet like a a/s champion or a Gerber avalanche. The lowboys cost 500$ and up. The only thing I can think of is that many homeowners think that's the only toilet on the market.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a style issue, not practical. The typical HO assumes that if a wc is for sale it must work.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Uhhhh because they don't wake people up in the middle of the night when they're flushed


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

Because typical customers don't know much about plumbing. Its our job to educate them. On the other hand, I cant remember the last time I saw a new lowboy. Our county is moving towards the .8gpf toilets.


----------

